# Torque



## KotonCandyRandy (Apr 11, 2020)

I bought the simpleshot torque laser night with the flat and and clips. Is this a good slingshot?


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Yes, perfect!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

yes a fav frame, among many, of mine.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Absolutely.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I love the frame.

BUT, I've heard that it can be a challenge for beginning shooters. The gap is on the narrow side.

If you are getting fork hits, you may want to set it aside for a while and shooting something with more fork gap. Work on your release so the ammo consistently goes through the middle of the fork gap. You may also try some PFS release technique of turning the pouch and tweaking it ever so slightly toward the handle. That adds a "speed bump" effect that will get your ammo over the forks reliably.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Great choice.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

KawKan said:


> I love the frame.
> 
> BUT, I've heard that it can be a challenge for beginning shooters. The gap is on the narrow side.
> 
> If you are getting fork hits, you may want to set it aside for a while and shooting something with more fork gap. Work on your release so the ammo consistently goes through the middle of the fork gap. You may also try some PFS release technique of turning the pouch and tweaking it ever so slightly toward the handle. That adds a "speed bump" effect that will get your ammo over the forks reliably.


Exactly! For some shooters a 90 twist and an elevated elbow can fix most issues. Especially if shot anchored to the face. Also start with light draw that helps to get used to the geometry. Once dialed in, it is a powerhouse.

Have fun,

Mark


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Mark designed the torque 

I'd have to agree with kawkan's comment - its not the most forgiving frame.

It was pretty much my first frame. When I got back into slingshots I coveted and managed to get one through a trade (I now have 2) - To date its the only frame I have had an issue with - but its easy to put down to user-related mistake. Think one of the full-looped tubes had actually slipped off the guide, in fact the post, without realising.

However I shoot mine regularly as a BB shooter where it really does incredibly well - as it does with 6mm steel (and airsoft pellets), its currently the frame I am using most currently. Which may also be a good idea to get the feel of it. I shoot with looped tubes (usually pseudo tapered) - which the Torque is a great option as a simple swap out of tubes and you have a whole different setup in seconds. It really is a nice versatile, accurate frame.


----------



## KotonCandyRandy (Apr 11, 2020)

KawKan said:


> I love the frame.
> BUT, I've heard that it can be a challenge for beginning shooters. The gap is on the narrow side.
> If you are getting fork hits, you may want to set it aside for a while and shooting something with more fork gap. Work on your release so the ammo consistently goes through the middle of the fork gap. You may also try some PFS release technique of turning the pouch and tweaking it ever so slightly toward the handle. That adds a "speed bump" effect that will get your ammo over the forks reliably.


I hopefully got all the bugs out with my current slingshot as far as narrow forks go ????????. I swapped from glass balls to clay ones because I kept hitting my hand. Haven't done that in about a week.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

The Torque just oozes attitude. That's probably why I bought one. It was a little hard for me to figure out why I liked shooting it for a long time though. Then I read a comment from @Tremoside in a thread about ergonomics. In that he said that one function of ergonomics was comfort, and another was feedback. I think the Torque excels at giving the shooter feedback. I'm confident I'm not canting that frame!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

the 90° twist is what made things lovey dovey for me. before that, boo hiss. haven't tried bands or looped bands, but really like looped tubes on the Torque.


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

KawKan said:


> I love the frame.
> BUT, I've heard that it can be a challenge for beginning shooters. The gap is on the narrow side.
> If you are getting fork hits, you may want to set it aside for a while and shooting something with more fork gap. Work on your release so the ammo consistently goes through the middle of the fork gap. You may also try some PFS release technique of turning the pouch and tweaking it ever so slightly toward the handle. That adds a "speed bump" effect that will get your ammo over the forks reliably.


I heard same thing, I also couldn't get the flats to stay on for OTT without clips. I prefer the wrap n tuck over clipping sometimes.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SS-NC (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi Randy

I'll ring in as a newbie also. The Torque was the first store bought sling for myself as well. I love it. I too went with the clips and flat bands. I have to say the clips can be finicky. Check both sides as you snug them down and keep an eye that the over hang stays equal on both Sides of the screw. And for what its worth, i bought a Pp HTS also. It's like holding a 2x4 the wide way. And i have to seriously torque my wrist to get the forks parallel if I don't just hold it like a thumb support, which it's not meant to be. I wear a medium glove.
Have fun


----------

